# How I made a quick $110 with my n7



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

I traded my Nexus 7 straight across for a gs3. Then turned around and sold the gs3 for $380. Went to Office Max and got a new n7 for $267.50.

No one probably cares, but it was pretty exciting to me so I thought I'd share.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

You sold a SGS3 for $380? Probably could have sold it for more lol.


----------



## leelaa (Aug 19, 2012)

housry23 said:


> I traded my Nexus 7 straight across for a gs3. Then turned around and sold the gs3 for $380. Went to Office Max and got a new n7 for $267.50.
> 
> No one probably cares, but it was pretty exciting to me so I thought I'd share.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


its a short story and to be honest, i find it quite funny.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

Cool beans. Good deal for you.


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

I could have sold it


Mustang302LX said:


> You sold a SGS3 for $380? Probably could have sold it for more lol.


Yes I could have, but I would have had to deal with shipping and PayPal and/or eBay fees. It was a branded AT&T SG3 which is not worth as much as the international version and the going rate in my area is about $350 on Craigslist. I got offered $425 on XDA's iTrader, but felt like $380 cash was better. I could have sold it for more, but I didn't get greedy. I gave someone a great deal. Why should I rip someone off when I got a great deal from the start and made a quick buck?


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Who's the idiot that traded a GS3 for a N7 straight up?


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

nhat said:


> Who's the idiot that traded a GS3 for a N7 straight up?


Haha... Some guy on Craigslist had an ad that said trade his gs3 for a n7. I thought it was a scam at first, but it wasn't. I brought my 2 brothers and a friend with me just in case. I rooted it & put CM10 on it & even thought about keeping it & putting it on Straight Talk, but it just didn't impress me that much. It was nice, but I knew I'd miss the Galaxy Nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

hahaha. Everyone I know always roles with a crew to make Craigslist trades just in case its a psycho trying to tie them to a chair in a basement and whip them with slim Jim's.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

